# L 4.04 Due Thursday



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Partial Phase to be released tomorrow, maybe  
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

L404 is only targeted to TOA1 receivers and a few others that lost OTA's completely.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tsduke said:


> L404 is only targeted to TOA1 receivers and a few others that lost OTA's completely.


At least for the first round. Hopefully those of us getting it will have some positive resutlts to report.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay -- dumb question -- what is a TOA1 receiver? Who has these receivers?

Just a curious thought!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

elbyj said:


> Okay -- dumb question -- what is a TOA1 receiver? Who has these receivers?
> 
> Just a curious thought!


TOA1. A test version of code (after 4.03) that went to some users to try and debug OTA problems reported in 401-403 version of the code. Reportedly went out to a very low number of users, reportedly as few as 16. I was one of them. 4.04 is hoped to fix those who completely lost OTA. This may or may not fix my problem.

Some who got toa1 were able to send in data, but as far as I know they were all cases where they completely lost OTA and were not able to get it back. I was one of those who occasionally lost all OTA but could get it back after a reboot, and actually had no OTA loses for the last week (lots of BSOD though).

We'll see. Not sure if they are also putting some other fixes (such as the BSOD fixes) in l404 or not.


----------



## JimL (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeh there are very few of us with TOA1. I received the email as well. I did get to download my logs and send them back to Dish...hopefully this helped get a fix for those of us who had OTA before 4.01-4.03 and then lost it. Anxiously await and will post tomorrow the results. If it works maybe we'll see a wider release after that.

Jim


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> TOA1. A test version of code (after 4.03) that went to some users to try and debug OTA problems reported in 401-403 version of the code. Reportedly went out to a very low number of users, reportedly as few as 16. I was one of them. 4.04 is hoped to fix those who completely lost OTA. This may or may not fix my problem.
> 
> Some who got toa1 were able to send in data, but as far as I know they were all cases where they completely lost OTA and were not able to get it back. I was one of those who occasionally lost all OTA but could get it back after a reboot, and actually had no OTA loses for the last week (lots of BSOD though).
> 
> We'll see. Not sure if they are also putting some other fixes (such as the BSOD fixes) in l404 or not.


I was supposed to be one of the toa1 subs, but I missed the time for it. My OTA is still DOA, I hope I'm gettting this update!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those 341 receivers including 16 with TOA1 must have BPG1 now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Are you sure the 16 were included with the rest targeted for BPG1?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hmm, good question. If you want to get an answer, I'll send you PM.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks. Looks like three of the sixteen that had TOA1 got BPG1.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Just a fix for the OTA issue? Is that all?

Maybe a fix also for the black screen and screeech? Please, with sugar?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

SMosher said:


> Just a fix for the OTA issue? Is that all?


 Hopefully, yes. Let's hope that Dish takes baby steps with software releases for a while.....

Those users who rec'd the debug-enabled interim release haven't seen any fixes to their OTA issues. So Dish is going to push L4.04 to see if they made changes that fix the OTA issues. Will they break something else in the process ?? If they ONLY focus on this one issue, odds are better they won't.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Hall said:


> Hopefully, yes. Let's hope that Dish takes baby steps with software releases for a while.....
> 
> Those users who rec'd the debug-enabled interim release haven't seen any fixes to their OTA issues. So Dish is going to push L4.04 to see if they made changes that fix the OTA issues. Will they break something else in the process ?? If they ONLY focus on this one issue, odds are better they won't.


I'm sure they won't break anything else! At least I'll stay positive.


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone gotten 4.04 yet? I also got the email from Dish telling me that I would get it last night, but as of 5:00 AM eastern time today I'm still at 4.03.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

Volitar Prime said:


> Has anyone gotten 4.04 yet? I also got the email from Dish telling me that I would get it last night, but as of 5:00 AM eastern time today I'm still at 4.03.


Also got the e-mail. As of 6:45am still at TOA1.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Volitar Prime said:


> Has anyone gotten 4.04 yet? I also got the email from Dish telling me that I would get it last night, but as of 5:00 AM eastern time today I'm still at 4.03.


No L404 here yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NO changes in spooling SW last night.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

For those that end up with L4.04 I've got a discussion thread setup at the top of the forum, please use it to discuss this release. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86394

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Begin spooling from 9am PDT for RBEx buils.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Begin spooling from 9am PDT for RBEx buils.


just finished loading on to my machine about 1:04 EDT.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, first gamma tester got it , please share your experience.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> So, first gamma tester got it , please share your experience.


We have a place for that (noted up thread) ...


Rob Glasser said:


> For those that end up with L4.04 I've got a discussion thread setup at the top of the forum, please use it to discuss this release. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86394
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Closed thread.. please direct L.404 comments to

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86394


----------

